# Lucid Dreaming > Attaining Lucidity > Wake Initiated Lucid Dreams (WILD) >  >  Fast heartbeat, involuntary blinking, heavy breathing

## Arra

This became long. I really want responses from WILDers and hope the length won't scare people off who would have otherwise read.

I decided to attempt a WILD again (at 7pm), as I felt tired and that I could sleep easily. I lay for about half an hour, not moving, and my body felt numb. I was swallowing every so often but not too often, and it wasn't a big deal. I was about to give up and move when I decided to give it a few more minutes. I felt extremely uncomfortable and a few minutes later strangely comfortable, numb, but not in paralysis and still aware of my surroudnings. I counted to 100, then decided to focus on my breathing.

It seemed I started sort of reverse blinking unintentionally. I wasn't aware of trying to at all, but I kept seeing flashes of light near the bottom of my vision which seemed to just be the light from my room (because my light was on) appearing when I opened my eyes. I focused on relaxing completely and the blinking didn't go away. I didn't want to actively try to stop it becuase I thought it was possible I was hallucinating or this was some sleep stage that I shouldn't interrupt.

Then, I started to hear a thumping noise which kept getting louder. I realized it was my heart beat, but thought it would make no sense for my heart to beat loudly now, and felt a bit excited that it might be an auditory hallucination. I considered that the blinking was a hallucination too, and I was really just experiencing hypnagogic imagery.

I noticed I was breathing very heavily and deeply too, even though I felt relaxed. This scared me a bit because I've only heard that breathing is supposed to get lighter while asleep, not heavier. I was afraid as my heart started to beat even faster, and the noise was unrealistically loud in my ear. I focused on it and became more and more sure that it really was my heart beating, not a hallucination, and I thought, 'this can't be right...', got scared and sat up. Sure enough, my heart was beating quickly, I was shaking, and until I got on here and begun to type this out my hands were still shaking.

My palms were also sweating. I forgot to mention that during this blinking-heatbeat-beathing thing I also felt very hot under my covers when only a couple minutes ago I had been shivering. I put my ear to my pillow as it had been and could hear my quick heartbeat, but it wasn't nearly as loud, which makes me think it had been a partial hallucination. Can someone plase tell me what they think might have happened? I've been trying to WILD and want to know, if this happens again, whether I should stay with it or if there was something wrong with me.

----------


## l0l1dk

It means you're in SP

----------


## Arra

SP without the P? I guess I need to read a more extensive WILD tutorial or something, because I thought sleep paralysis involves being paralyzed. So does this happen to all WILDers? It's odd that, I've heard descriptions on this website and in tutorials, but have never heard what I experienced described.

----------


## l0l1dk

I'm never actually paralyzed in SP, it's just difficult to move

----------


## Marton

I experiended something very similliar to this last night, I wouldn't say it's SP. When I hit SP I feel like floating above my bed or dragged down into your bed.

----------


## Lorgarn

> I noticed I was breathing very heavily and deeply too, even though I felt relaxed. This scared me a bit because I've only heard that breathing is supposed to get lighter while asleep, not heavier.



 I never got into sleep paralysis completely , due to the fact I get too excited when I feel the first symptoms, but breathing feels to become more difficult for me too. I considered this normal so far. 

Regards
Lorgarn

----------


## KingYoshi

Yeah, you had it right initially. Those are common hypnagogic hallucinations. Your heart actually wasn't beating that fast until you freaked yourself out. Your real heart was beating fast when you woke up because you frightened yourself awake. It takes some getting used to for sure, but if you start getting the heart beating fast (which is very common), just ignore it. The sounds will do crazy things to and you should just passively chill and let whatever hallucinations do whatever they want. Just keep your mind calm and the hallucinations will pass. Congrats on getting into SP, that is half the battle. Good Luck and keep practicing. You will get used to it soon enough.

----------


## johoiada

Hmm... so once she's calm what would she do from there? i was wondering because the exact same thing happened to me.

----------


## KingYoshi

> Hmm... so once she's calm what would she do from there? i was wondering because the exact same thing happened to me.



Well, first and foremost you need to stay calm and don't freak out or your actual heart rate will increase enough to kick you out of SP. Once your calm, just ride out the hallucinations. I try to passively observe them and ignore the bad/scary ones. Dream scenes will being to fade in and out (or something similar). Keep in your mind somewhere that you are going to enter a dream soon and won't fail. Sometimes imagining yourself in a scene with the HI/HH going on around you can help you get into the dream initially. Most of the time if you stay confident, knowing you will end up in the dream...the process does the work for you and all you have to do is wait it out.

----------


## Lost_prophet

> Well, first and foremost you need to stay calm and don't freak out or your actual heart rate will increase enough to kick you out of SP. Once your calm, just ride out the hallucinations. I try to passively observe them and ignore the bad/scary ones. Dream scenes will being to fade in and out (or something similar). Keep in your mind somewhere that you are going to enter a dream soon and won't fail. Sometimes imagining yourself in a scene with the HI/HH going on around you can help you get into the dream initially. Most of the time if you stay confident, knowing you will end up in the dream...the process does the work for you and all you have to do is wait it out.



Hey, I tried to PM you but your box is full.

Hey man, quick question.

So anyway, is it common to hallucinate blinking?? I few times I have laid there long enough and it feels like my eyes are starting to dart around and blink fairly rapidly. But, I'm not positive if I'm actually blinking or not...

Thanks for any help.

----------


## KingYoshi

> Hey, I tried to PM you but your box is full.
> 
> Hey man, quick question.
> 
> So anyway, is it common to hallucinate blinking?? I few times I have laid there long enough and it feels like my eyes are starting to dart around and blink fairly rapidly. But, I'm not positive if I'm actually blinking or not...
> 
> Thanks for any help.



My box is full? Odd...I will have to check it again. If you are in SP (your body is paralyzed) while this blinking occurs, then yes, this is a hallucination. It is pretty common to have blinking hallucinations as well. try not to worry about it or stop it from happening. Just relax and let these distracting hallucinations pass.

----------


## Lost_prophet

> My box is full? Odd...I will have to check it again. If you are in SP (your body is paralyzed) while this blinking occurs, then yes, this is a hallucination. It is pretty common to have blinking hallucinations as well. try not to worry about it or stop it from happening. Just relax and let these distracting hallucinations pass.




Well, I'm afraid to move. So I'm not sure if I'm in SP yet or not. I was just curious if blinking hallucinations were common, because I had a feeling they weren't real.

----------


## KingYoshi

Yeah, I have had them a few times before myself. Many others have asked about them in the past as well. They aren't as common as say...increased heart rate hallucinations, but they are still fairly common. Chances are, when you get a feeling something isn't real (during the WILDing process) it usually isn't. Hallucinations will vary from WILD attempt to WILD attempt as well, but many will often repeat. Just use each attempt as a learning experience (even if you fail). You will be better prepared with each attempt.

----------


## johoiada

I was wondering, is there an alternative, when wilding, for letting your mind wander. Because when i'm wilding i let my thoughts wander but every 2 mins or so i snap back into consciousness and i feel like its keeping me up

----------


## Arra

> I was wondering, is there an alternative, when wilding, for letting your mind wander. Because when i'm wilding i let my thoughts wander but every 2 mins or so i snap back into consciousness and i feel like its keeping me up



The same thing was happening to me last time I tried. I'd finally be falling asleep and my thoughts would drift a bit, then I'd remember I'm trying to stay aware and be jolted back to awareness, and with that the feeling being about to fall asleep would go away.

----------


## Different

mantras + clocks would be good anchors.
One to keep the mind active, other acting as an environmental anchor.

----------

